# Dunalastair House..Scotland



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2020)

Visited this beautiful large remains of a manor last year whilst me and the girlfriend were away for a few days up that way. It is like most of these old manors and castles were they became to expensive to maintain. so they were left to become derelict.
The house was built by sir John McDonald in 1853 and he knocked down the old house to have it replaced with this one. It was sold in 1881 and then again in 1891 to the great grandfather of the owner now. it was used during world war two as a school for Polish children. After world war one there was already not enough staff to run the house and estate, so it was a sure bet it was not going to be looked after the second world war. It was eventually abandoned in the fifties and had all its lead stolen off the roof. this led to its speedy decline.












































Down from the main house is a nice stable block with court yard.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2020)

Great stuff again Mikey. Love how the front door has survived!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice, good to see u posting again Mikley


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2020)

Another good posting. A shame the floors have disappeard.


----------



## ocelot397 (Feb 9, 2020)

Restorable I reckon...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Great stuff again Mikey. Love how the front door has survived!



Strange how the has survived when everything else has gone. The door was locked tight ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice, good to see u posting again Mikley



Hopefully I can start posting regularly again now


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 9, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Another good posting. A shame the floors have disappeard.



Thank you Hugh


----------

